# Blizzard 8611 power plow



## HLCjohn (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello! We have a Blizzard 8611 power plow for sale. We are asking $800.00 and are located in Grove City, Ohio. Please feel free to reach out with questions!


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

Is this the full size or low profile 8611?


----------



## HLCjohn (Sep 18, 2017)

fastjohnny said:


> Is this the full size or low profile 8611?


It is a low profile.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Put up the correct info...god i hate these vague selling posts.


----------



## HLCjohn (Sep 18, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> Put up the correct info...god i hate these vague selling posts.


Thanks for the input I will keep it in mind for my next post :clapping:


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

If it currently functions ill take it.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

Maclawnco said:


> If it currently functions ill take it.


Same here...


----------



## HLCjohn (Sep 18, 2017)

The plow still functions. Please email [email protected] if you would like to set up a time to come by and take a look!

Thanks


----------

